# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Weinig bloedverlies bij gebruik pil

## Dixxy

Ik heb een vraagje.. 
ik gebruik al een tijdje de pil, omdat ik op de eerste dag van ongesteldheid overgaf en gewoon echt ziek ervan werd. Alleen nu ik de pil gebruik, wordt het bloedverlies steeds minder... (ik gebruik de pil nu ongeveer een jaar)het is nu echt zeker minder dan de helft dan het bloedverlies dat ik eerst had, toen ik de pil nog niet gebruikte.... het bloedverlies lijkt steeds minder te worden... er is wel bloedverlies, maar niet echt heel veel... 
is dat normaal ?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ja.  :Smile:  




Met de pil wordt het bloedverlies vaak aanzienlijk minder. Er komt wel weer een nieuw evenwicht. Ik verloor zelf ook altijd erg veel. Toen ik de pil slikte werd dit veel minder. Nu ben ik gestopt met de pil, word wel netjes iedere maand ongesteld, maar verlies nogsteeds veel minder bloed dan voordat ik geslikt had. Geen zorgen over maken in ieder geval, maar lekker van genieten!

----------


## Dixxy

:-) Oke, dan hoef ik me niet echt zorgen te maken
Maar werd het dan ook bij U heel weinig ? zeker minder dan de helft dan voorheen misschien wel 1/4 van dat het eerst was ?

----------


## Gast123

vraagje, ik ben gisteren begonnen aan de pil, en gisteren was tevens de eerste dag van mijn menstruatie. Ik verloor gisteren dan ook bloed. Maar vandaag, verlies ik helemaal geen bloed :S Ook vandaag heb ik natuurlijk weer de pil ingenomen. 

Mijn vraag is, klopt het wat bij mij is gebeurd?

----------


## Pientje

Ik slik nu 15 jaar de pil en menstueer amper.....al jaren.
Dat is helemaal normaal.
Eigenlijk is je ongesteldheid een beetje nep als je de pil slikt. Dus minder bloesverlies is helemaal normaal.

----------


## snoopygirl

hallo,
ik heb een vraagje ik heb normaal bloedverlies van 3 dagen. ik moest 2 maanden de pil nemen om zwanger te worden ik heb nu mijn 2de maand uitgedaan met dikwijls het vergeten van de pil in te nemen en heb ook gevreen tijdens dat ik mijn 1 ste keer mijn maandstonden had toen ik met de 1 ste maand de pil nam. de laatste keer dat ik mijn maandstonden heb gekregen heb ik 3 uur gebloed en heb ik ook duizeligheid gekregen ben ik nu zwanger of niet?
groetjes snoopygirl

----------

